# Rockstars' Faces On Stage - This Is Funny Hahaha



## Metal Liz (12/8/14)

http://news.distractify.com/fun/slug-solos/?v=1&img=178113

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (12/8/14)

It all make sense now..

Hetfield looks like he's going to take a bite though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/8/14)

hahaha Hetfield can't look scared or uncool, even if he tries hahaha 
Legend in a class of his own

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

